# Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (MY 2000)



## arthur_russell (Jul 9, 2006)

A friend has a 2000 Jetta, with an alarm system which is giving him a lot of trouble. Eventually I'll try to help him narrow down if he's got defective switches etc, but for now he's asked if I could disable the whole thing with my KEY-USB.
Essentially, if the system gets armed, it doesn't reliabily disarm, and causes seemingly random immobilizer activity (can't start car, and driving down the road with the alarm going off) To add insult to injury, the system won't disarm via the Driver's physical lock, and his remote transmitter doesn't work. I showed him that he could (still) disarm it via the trunk physical lock, but he's fed up.
As per a log I took of his car awhile back (pasted below, back when he was having O2S issues) I looked through the label file for his central convenience module (Address 46: Central Conv. Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ). I didn't see anything promising with regard to trying to change coding to deselect an alarm system.
Can anyone tell me if the alarm can be disabled in his car, via Vag-Com? Thank you,
Arthur
-----
Here is an OLD auto-scan for module numbers etc from back in 2006, the alarm was working fine then.
Please ignore the errors...they are not relevant to this!
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-UD
Thursday,05,October,2006,11:14:28
Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 06A 906 018 JJ
Component: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V01
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
16806 - Main Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0422 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1J0 907 379 P
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 1J0 920 900 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V56 
Coding: 07242
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X2030627 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X2030627 
1 Fault Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r
Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r
Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r
Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r
1 Fault Found:
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4)
35-00 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 1JM 035 157 A
Component: Radio DE2 0003
Coding: 02043
Shop #: WSC 27157
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (arthur_russell)*

No it can not be disabled. It can however be diagnosed with VCDS.
I realize you posted a old scan, but make sure to update VCDS to the current version 908 found here.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
Go into 46 Conv. module, 08 Measure block, 015 This will display the last 4 triggers of the Alarm source. That is a great starting point and then look at the respective door and hood/trunk signals while watching live data.
My guess would be a driver front door switching / latch problem.
Post some current scan data when you start on it.


----------



## arthur_russell (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for the reply Dana. Well I guess I'm not surprised that the alarm can't be disabled this way, after what I read.
As I mentioned, my friend doesn't necessarily want to go through the rigmoral of debugging this, but he might be more interested in that route when I tell him it's not "a push of the button" to disable the alarm.
I've used the measuring blocks you mentioned in the past, on my own car, to diagnose an issue where the hood latch sensor was being impacted by a partially seated RADIO connector in my B5 Passat (also MY 2000).
Anyway, I might get lunch with this friend this week, and I'll try to at least do an autoscan...and yes I have the latest VCDS.
Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## cliffrgnj (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I just read the thread on the Jetta IV alarm problem and whether it could be disabled. While not exactly like my Golf IV’s alarm problem, it has similarities. My original problem was erratic locking / unlocking of the driver’s door (I have read another thread which gave information on resoldering the connections on the door lock unit which would appear to solve that problem,), but now I have a new one. The alarm was set and then the remote died. After installing new batteries, the remote does not appear to work. I cannot find my second remote. I tried resetting / reprogramming the first remote using the instructions in the Owner’s Manual, but to no avail.
I tried removing fuse #38 (with a key symbol) and that not only turns off the blinking red light on the driver’s door but also prevents the alarm from sounding when the key is turned to ON. I did not try turning the key further and starting the car because of concerns about the immobilizer system and not fully understanding how and why it works. However, the immobilizer indicator light in the left gauge came on and did not blink, apparently indicating the key was recognized as “acceptable”.
I’m presently not working and don’t want to pay for a lengthy diagnostic session or a new remote. As a temporary cheap “fix”, may I just take out the #38 fuse and start and run the car without concerns about the immobilizer system kicking in? Other than not having an alarm system for the car, are there any downsides to this approach?
I’m new to the Forums and I am not sure if this is an acceptable way to ask a new question.
Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (cliffrgnj)*

In short, no.
The Immo. system and alarm are completely different. 
If you have a VCDS (Vag-Com) scan to post please do so. If not you can check us out here for the details:
http://www.ross-tech.com
If you are not in a position to purchase a system, see this for someone in your local area:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427299
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com/default.aspx
I have to do it, see this for a better explanation of this forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## cliffrgnj (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for your quick reply. Although, seriously, I'm not sure whether the "In a word, no" refers to:
1. is this an acceptable way to get around the inability to deactivate the alarm?
2. are there any downsides to this approach?
3. Not sure if this is the proper way to ask a question on this particular forum.
I don't have a VAG-COM system (not even sure what it is) or a printout. I just have a car on which the alarm can't be deactivated because the remote died and new batteries and Owners Manual resetting processes have not made it workable.
Thanks for the list of area locations that have the system you represent. Unfortunately, without deactivating the alarm, the only way i know to get to any of these is a tow, which I can't afford at this time.
Thanks, again, for your reply.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (cliffrgnj)*

Try this? :
All doors firmly confirmed SHUT and LOCK the drivers door- no *honk* means the car still thinks a door/ hatch is ajar. The alarm and the immob system, while both part of the anti-theft, are different things. Failure of the alarm to work properly shouldn't get the immobilizer bothered (in general).
If the key doesn't operate the alarm correctly via the drivers door then you likely
have a hood latch /lock module problem.
If the car doesn't start and run w/ the key and the immob light blinks in the cluster, then obviously a different problem.
You'll probably need VagCom or a dealer to diagnose an immobilizer problem.


----------



## cliffrgnj (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Help disabling alarm system on MKIV Jetta (zeroboy)*

Thanks very much for your comments. A big help in figuring this out. I am pretty certain that I have the dreaded solder failure or other problem with the driver's door since the alarm has been arming itself 30 sec after I open the door with the remote (if I haven't started the car by then) and I have to manually lock the driver's door whether or not I set the alarm with the remote. I can also open the driver's door manually even while the alarm light is blinking, without it setting off the alarm. Also, even though I replaced the batteries in my remote, I can't reset or reprogram it because that involves using the driver's door lock which, of course, it doesn't know if it is locked or unlocked. Still hoping to find my second remote. If not, I'll just have to bite the bullet and try starting it and see what happens with the immobilizer. Right now it appears to recognize the key and accept it. No blinking in the cluster.
Thanks, again, for your comments. They provide me with a little more information about the alarm and immobilizer relatiionship.


----------

